# Hi!! I need help deciding...



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

go to the hill, do a performance rental and then try/demo 3-4 boards that day (most performance rental packages allow you to try out several boards...if you find one you really like, they might even sell it to you at a good discount), its a good way to try some different higher end boards. Try a rocker with mag in your mix of demos. btw take notes on the model and size so that later you can compare the specs and tech with other boards. You are probably in the 144-148, narrower waist, medium flex ballpark and don't discount twin shape for when you advance to riding switch. And there are lots of great used women's boards cause it is fairly rare that women beat their boards to death like guys do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

you have to be careful w/ burton boards... as with the new ones you have no choice but to buy burton bindings as no others will mount up on their new track system. this isn't necessarily a bad thing, but be prepared to pay the price for burton bindings. ie you might get a deal on your board, but then have to spend a pretty penny for burton bindings to go with it.

at 5'1" 130lbs, the longest board i'd go with if i were you is a 149. if you're way more newbie than confident, i'd go as short as a 139. if you're smack in the middle, 144/145 range.


----------

